# Sea King 5HP...any info is appreciated



## Coy (Apr 26, 2010)

a sea king 5 hp came with my tinboat. I have not tried starting it yet, and would like to have an owners manual before even messing with it.
Model # KTV 50505 B
Serial #1611044
Type #K505 6116

Do any of you guys have any info on this? I dont even know for sure what year it is. It would be great if someone had an electronic copy of the manual. PLEASE pm me if you do. Once again, any info is appreciated. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Whoopbass (Apr 26, 2010)

https://forums.iboats.com/search.php?searchid=6584206

50:1 oil mix.
If its air cooled use 2-stroke oil for air cooled engines.


----------



## Coy (Apr 27, 2010)

I get a message "sorry no matches" at the link. Thanks


----------



## flintcreek (Apr 27, 2010)

Sea King was the Montgomery Ward branded boat motor. Some Sea King motors were made by Chrysler and some by Johnson that I know of, there may have been other companies that made them for Montgomery Ward not sure. I do have a old outboard book that gives alot of information on who made what and parts break downs. I will try to take a look at it and see if I can help you out tonight.

Flintcreek


----------



## Coy (Apr 27, 2010)

ok sounds good. Thanks alot. I ordered an manual last night from a guy off of ebay. its for the k505 models. on the front of the manual it had a 5.5 hp though. I asked him if this was the saem as mine and he said yes, but the had two different hoods for these motors, but same parts. My decals read 5.0 hp though.. Hope it works, only out $7 if not.


----------



## Whoopbass (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a link to iboats.
https://forums.iboats.com/
Click on the "other outboard brands" and also "Force / Chrysler" outboards. Your outboard may have been made by Chrysler for Montgomery Wards. 
There's lots of info archived if you just do a search. Go to advanced search and search "titles" only.


----------



## flintcreek (Apr 27, 2010)

I seem to have misplaced my old outboards book. My wife said she will take a look around tomorrow and I will take a look in my shop. Hope the manual you ordered is the right one.

Flintcreek.


----------



## Coy (Apr 28, 2010)

NP Flintcreek. I appreciate the thought.


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 1, 2010)

Here is some links that may help you.

https://www.discount-marine-parts.com/ob_sea_king.html

https://www.discount-marine-parts.com/ob_montgomery_wards.html

KTV50505 1977 5.5 1 Made by Clinton Mod K550
KTV50505 1980 5.5 1 Made by Clinton Mod K550 

Identify Outboard Manufacturer by Montgomery Wards Model Number Prefix
(First Two or Three Letters followed by a dash Identify Manufacturer)
Prefix Brand Name Years Sold Outboard Manufacturer 
GG- Sea King 1941 - 1963 Gale Products
CED- Sea King 1969 - 1983 Eska Outboard
KTV- Sea King 1970 - 1984 Clinton
VWB- Sea King 1964 - 1986 Chrysler


These guys maybe able to provide a manual for your motor.

https://www.discount-marine-parts.com/dmp_manuals.html

Hope this can help you out!!!

cajuncook1


----------

